# service engine light= gas tank problem??



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

ok so my service engine light came on about a week and a half ago but my car runs fine...but the past 2 times that i have gotten gas when its filling up it gets about a 1/4 of a gallon and the pump stops like the tank is full but its not and it keeps doing this over and over so i have to keep pullin up the lever re-adjusing the lever and start again....so i have gotten gas at two different places so i know its not where i go...now has anyone ever had this problem? or know how to fix it cuz im kinda broke right now from being sued so if any one could help i would appreciate it....also is this the reason my check engine light came on ?
me
xxx


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The problem probably lies in the evaporative emissions control system.The tank vent goes into it and if it was blocked, it would explain the problem fueling it.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i had the same problem.... my problem was a valve was stuck closed that recirculates the gas vapors... if this is the case with yours, some mechanics may tell you that you need a new gas tank... but this is a $40 part....


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

anyone know what part that is and where i can get one?? cuz im broke and i need to fix it myself so any help would be appreciated
me
xxx


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

anyone anyone? i would like to try and fix this problem this weekend if possible 
thanks again 
me
xxx


----------

